# A Small Prayer Please...



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I flew into Phoenix, AZ today and will interview for another Quality Engineer job tomorrow at Palo Verde Nuclear Plant about 50 miles from here in the morning. A little nerveous. The only difference between this and all the other 6 mo. to one year contract jobs is that this one's permanent and could let me ride out the rest of my Nuke career, then retire, then die and then go to heaven. Anyway, all fair humor aside, although it's hotter than you know where here, I'll be able to breath better and buy another brand new Weber Kettle. (if you know where I'm coming from) tia ComeFrom?


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

praying for you....good luck!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayer for you....


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Good Luck CF hope it works for you !!
Prayers on the way


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Prayers up!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Done deal!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Prayers on the way John. You deserve it!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Only good thoughts and prayers from here too John. Let us know when you get the good news









Trudy


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up John to you and pray you will lead him toward the path you have chosen for him. We ask you will take away all the nervousness from him and give him your steadfastness and confidence. If this is the direction you have chosen for him, we pray all doors will be open and the interview and transition will go completely and totally smooth without a hitch. We pray for your special blessings upon John. May your peace reign in John's life forever. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

...Amen


----------



## webfoot96 (Jul 4, 2006)

Prayers brother.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Any word on the job?? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers up, steady as she goes my brother!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Any word on the job?? Inquiring minds want to know.


It's Monday pm 05/04/09 and nothing heard yet. I will call before the weeks end. There has become another possibility in Aurora, CO! CF?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Good luck, CF. These things take a while.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please lead John in his job search. Lead him to open doors, prosperity and fulfillment in your will. Guide his steps, his mind and his heart as he seeks your pathways. May he give all the thanks and glory to you.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers up iam in the same boat again.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

kim e cooper said:


> Prayers up iam in the same boat again.


Heavenly Father,

Please lead *Kim* in his job search. Lead him to open doors, prosperity and fulfillment in your will. Guide his steps, his mind and his heart as he seeks your pathways. May he give all the thanks and glory to you.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks Everyone...*

Still no word on the Phoenix job. CF?


----------

